# Louie is changing colors, lol



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

He was white just a week ago now he is turning brownish/gray. I'll get some pics as soon as my camera is charged. He is filthy! As most of you probably know I spend a lot of time in the garage working on things and Louie likes to be where ever I am. Quite frankly I miss him when he isn't around too. While all you ladies have "fluffs" and most are show quality from what I've seen. I have a garage dog rocker/biker compacted down to about 7-8 lbs! He reminds me of myself when I was a boy, and my son when he was younger, always able to find the dirt anywhere and make good use of it, lol. 

He loves hanging out with dad in the garage while I am working on my motorcycle or guitars. Heck, he likes it so much I now have cable TV, Phone, Internet and a full stereo along with DVD player out in the garage. Some times in the evenings when it is nice outside he and I hang out in the garage and watch TV, did I forget to mention I also have a lazyboy recliner out there? and Louie has a bed made from a memory foam pillow I put inside a large, shallow rubbermaid container. 

Now if I could just train him to "hand me that wrench"....


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Rocks said:


> While all you ladies have "fluffs" and most are show quality from what I've seen. "....


I wish Bella was more of a "fluff". I think a more accurate description of her would be tomboy. She's more into the rough and tumble kind of play. I couldn't even tell you the number of toys she has already destroyed. I even got her one that was supposedly indestructable. It did take her a little longer, but that one is now history. And don't even think about going near her with a bow. You might just lose a finger.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> I wish Bella was more of a "fluff". I think a more accurate description of her would be tomboy. She's more into the rough and tumble kind of play. I couldn't even tell you the number of toys she has already destroyed. I even got her one that was supposedly indestructable. It did take her a little longer, but that one is now history. And don't even think about going near her with a bow. You might just lose a finger.:HistericalSmiley:


Can't say I blame her about the bow, lol Indestructible anything is a joke, let alone a toy made for pets, kids, grownups. Anybody says they have something "indestructible" has not tried my kids when they were younger, my grandkids or the right kind/amount of explosives. Anything that can last a week with the grandkids must be made pretty sturdy, but sooner or later it too will die a slow painful death.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel is the top dog of all of mine, and she's a rough neck!!! She doesn't mind a bath, but she also loves to roll around in "Who knows what" in the yard!!!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Laurel is the top dog of all of mine, and she's a rough neck!!! She doesn't mind a bath, but she also loves to roll around in "Who knows what" in the yard!!!


It seems you can take the fluff out of a dog, but you can't take the dog out of the fluff. No matter how little and cute they can still be little monsters when they want to. I think Louie would have a blast in a garbage dump, not that I'd let him anywhere near one. I can picture him now, rolling around, running up and down piles of trash and finding every source of stench and playing with it. 

I had a dog named Smokey many years ago and he was happiest when he was filthy and stinking to high heaven. give him 5 minutes outside in the snow or rain and he would come back in smelling pretty funky.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maltese are "people" dogs and they need to be with their "people" doing whatever you're doing. 

In my household -- Tilly is the one that likes to get into everything. She especially loves it when I'm outside gardening and she can get into the dirt.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Maltese are "people" dogs and they need to be with their "people" doing whatever you're doing.
> 
> In my household -- Tilly is the one that likes to get into everything. She especially loves it when I'm outside gardening and she can get into the dirt.


The one on the right in your sig looks like a trouble maker, but I'd watch out for the one in the middle, looks really sneaky hiding in the background. Might even be the mastermind behind all the mischief, keep your eye on that one! :w00t:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jerry, you are hysterical. :smrofl: I just read your post and then read the responses. The one you wrote to Lynn had me laughing so hard my side ached. Louie is super lucky to have you for his Dad.....I don't blame him for following you everywhere you sound like a lot of fun. :chili:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Jerry, you are hysterical. :smrofl: I just read your post and then read the responses. The one you wrote to Lynn had me laughing so hard my side ached. Louie is super lucky to have you for his Dad.....I don't blame him for following you everywhere you sound like a lot of fun. :chili:


Thanks, I have a very strange sense of humor, quite warped at times. I try and behave myself here but ever now and then some of the "incorrigible" sneaks out.

Forgive my ignorance, who is Lynn? I don't know any first names unless I can see them under the user name.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think you have a great sense of humor.

Lynn is the one from Mexico with the 3 cuties Lacie, Tilly and Secret. Keep up the humor!! :aktion033:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I think you have a great sense of humor.
> 
> Lynn is the one from Mexico with the 3 cuties Lacie, Tilly and Secret. Keep up the humor!! :aktion033:


oh, ok, Hi Lynn! and that wasn't humor, I just wrote what I saw, look at that face and tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lynn is actually from New Mexico, not Mexico, as am I.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I love this thread and can't help grinning and thinking that one day you'll post a pick of your pup chillin in the garage with a remote control and a beer. These fluffs look like prissy little things, but they are tough as nails too! Bella is a fun blend of personalities. She is total tomboy and LOVES to chase a hockey puck across the back yard. Yep, my DH plays hockey on a league and Bella has trained him all too well  . She looks so funny going 90 mph across the yard with a hockey puck in her mouth lol. She is more dirt than Diva, but she will "allow me" to pretend she's girly sometimes....but those moments are very short lived. I posted a picture last year of her with a screwdriver in her mouth (she was *helping me* make her dog bed). I think she'd make a great shop dog too  .


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I usually only show you the good pictures that are taken after baths. My boys took a nasty turn the other day when we were out discgolfing, between wet grass and dirt paths, their legs were brown. In the bath they went!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I love this thread and can't help grinning and thinking that one day you'll post a pick of your pup chillin in the garage with a remote control and a beer. These fluffs look like prissy little things, but they are tough as nails too! Bella is a fun blend of personalities. She is total tomboy and LOVES to chase a hockey puck across the back yard. Yep, my DH plays hockey on a league and Bella has trained him all too well  . She looks so funny going 90 mph across the yard with a hockey puck in her mouth lol. She is more dirt than Diva, but she will "allow me" to pretend she's girly sometimes....but those moments are very short lived. I posted a picture last year of her with a screwdriver in her mouth (she was *helping me* make her dog bed). I think she'd make a great shop dog too  .


Louie said he prefers straight Kentucky bourbon. If I let him have the remote who knows what he'd have on TV, probably animal planet talking about how he could beat up one of them tigers or something...



shellbeme;2052674[B said:


> ]I usually only show you the good pictures that are taken after baths.[/B] My boys took a nasty turn the other day when we were out discgolfing, between wet grass and dirt paths, their legs were brown. In the bath they went!


No fair! Do we need to start a dirty dog thread???


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocks said:


> Louie said he prefers straight Kentucky bourbon. If I let him have the remote who knows what he'd have on TV, probably animal planet talking about how he could beat up one of them tigers or something...
> 
> 
> 
> No fair! Do we need to start a dirty dog thread???


Haha! That's a great idea actually  I promise to take pictures for you all the next time they are super messy!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Your Louie actually sounds like my Tessa. She's my 3 legged rescue who was found wandering the streets of Milwaukee. She has the personality of a hippie girl - she actually has a denim vest with peace signs on it - she just needs tie dye, a beaded headband, and love beads!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

BTW, a little dish soap will take any greasy garage ick right out of the coat...I know from experience!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Opey is ALL boy and ALL dog. No one told him he was a Maltese and a pretty breed!! He loves rolling in the grass on who knows what!!! His only prissy issue is rain - he hates rain! But other than that he's all boy, not much of a fluff even though we call him fluff! You and Louie sounds like you have a great time in the garage! You'll have to post pics of your man town!


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*I must say Jerry, your comments had me laughing quite a bit. It sounds like you and Louie have a wonderful relationship. My Maxi loves getting dirty as well, although I am guilty of dressing him up for the public. However, bows and everything comes off when we get home pretty much. Please post pics!!*


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

hahahahhah some of these posts make me laugh! Im new in the area and havent made any friends yet so when i get on the forum, its about the only time i feel like im having conversation and yall r so funny! Keep up the good buddy system Jerry. Sounds like your tiny tough guy is crazy about his daddy!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jerry -- you're so right about my 3. Tilly is the one on the left -- the one that likes to get into everything -- especially dirt.

Secret is tiny but she may be the master mind although she pretends to be an Angel.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Louie sure seems to act like he has been here all his life. You'd never know that he spent his first 5 years with someone else. He is a lot of fun to have around, and he does know how to make me laugh. I pick him up and hold him like you would hold a baby to burp them and he lays his head right down on my shoulder and closes his eyes. Within a few minutes he'll be sleeping. For such a rough and tough dog he sure can be a baby too, yeah, I spoil him and he loves it.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

luckylacy said:


> hahahahhah some of these posts make me laugh! Im new in the area and havent made any friends yet so when i get on the forum, its about the only time i feel like im having conversation and yall r so funny! Keep up the good buddy system Jerry. Sounds like your tiny tough guy is crazy about his daddy!!!!


We are glad to have you here, I have only been here a short time myself but the wonderful people here made me feel like "one of the gang" very quickly. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Jerry -- you're so right about my 3. Tilly is the one on the left -- the one that likes to get into everything -- especially dirt.
> 
> Secret is tiny but she may be the master mind although she pretends to be an Angel.


all three of them are adorable! Louie wants to know if Lacie is single, he said he'd even take a bath if he can meet her. Little does he know he is getting a bath tomorrow either way.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol! Jerry, you crack me up! Louie definitely sounds like a manly Maltese! It sounds like you and louie are really meant to be- he's lucky to have such a cool dad! Now, let's get him fetching you some tools . Obi loves the dirt too; he is happy to have a face full of dirt!

We do have a dirty pup thread! You should add Louie's pic . Here's the link:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/119386-show-me-your-dirty-filthy-pup-d.html


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Lol! Jerry, you crack me up! Louie definitely sounds like a manly Maltese! It sounds like you and louie are really meant to be- he's lucky to have such a cool dad! Now, let's get him fetching you some tools . Obi loves the dirt too; he is happy to have a face full of dirt!
> 
> We do have a dirty pup thread! You should add Louie's pic . Here's the link:
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/119386-show-me-your-dirty-filthy-pup-d.html


He is a great dog, It took less than a minute when we first met and I knew he had to be with me. I've had many dogs in my life but Louie is without a doubt the one that I knew I needed just as much as he needs me.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Love the way you think, Jerry. And I feel the same way about the bow thing. I'm not much of a girlie girl, much to the hub's dismay, LOL.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine is a Major Diva Dog! She does not like to get dirty and she hardly stays outside -- it's to hot!! I have told her that she needs to get dirty sometimes that way she can talk to someone like "Louie" :wub:


----------

